
Carve your own spoon (2014) - Tomte
https://amp.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/feb/06/carve-your-own-spoon
======
jayelbe
Here's the non-AMP link which, IMO, is a lot easier to read:
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/feb/06/carve-y...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/feb/06/carve-
your-own-spoon)

